# Archery help



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Aloha, I have a question, how do you get broadhead tips to fly with the accuracy of feildpoints?, I cannot use the broadheads that fold in because they are not legal for hunting in this area (Western Washington). I am trying to use 125 grain Muzzy broadheads. My arrows fly to the right of my aimpoint.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

To be honest with you there is no real way. The Muzzy 125's or any of the Muzzy's are LETHAL...

I love my spitfire expandables but I think Im going back to Muzzy 100's

To answer your question, by an extra set of blades and shoot into a broadhead friendly target. Then switch to new blades when you got hunting. They come with ONE set of practice blades, which IMHO, is a waste of time and money. Spend the extra $$ and buy an extra set of blades.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*The tuning*

of your bow is slightly off. It is suggested by the "experts" that you paper tune your bow. I agree to a certain extent. I rarely take a shot over thirty yards so I use what some would call a situational tune. I also shoot muzzy three blade 125's.

I alternate shooting my field points and broadheads while making minute adjustments to my rest. I am not concerned with hitting the bullseye. I'm just trying to get the shafts to be as close as possible. When I'm regularly shooting good groups I then adjust my sight to bring my "tune" onto the bullseye..

I advise not shooting to long while you are doing this, as your form will suffer, and you'll develop bad habits Shoot 2 dozen shots and take a break. 

to test your tune take 1 shot at random times. 

1 shot is all an archer really gets so concentrate on that 1 shot in the kill zone.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

True words Big Rad spoke....

You can get your hands on a lazer tuner now days. Pretty sweet for taking 'windage' out of your rest. Fits in the site bolt holes. Paper tuning will take the up and down out...as well as side to side. 

Fletching length and alignment can also alter an arrows flight. As well as bent shafts or shafts out of balance. ALWAYS slowly spin inserts until the glue is dry to evenly distribute. Arrow weights may vary. Ahhhh I miss working in the archery shop

We used to have tourny shooters come in the shop all the time and shoot and two of the biggest things they told me was look at the target before, during and while at draw and dont look at anything else....and.....dont hold the bow...use the web of your hand as a 'resting point'...let the force of holding it at full draw hold it in ur hand...gripping the bow creates shakyness....I could go on and on but the broadhead issue is ur issue....Im sure u can shoot a bow effectively


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Good suggestions!!*

Tuning your bow is a must. There are so many reasons why your arrow kicks one way or another. I would take it to a bow shop and get them to help you tune it. I have drove myself crazy trying to get my bow in tune with certain broadheads. I was shooting a carbon arrow with a spine too limber for my bow. I moved down to 100 grain and problem was solved.

I shoot Rocket Steel Head 100 grain. They are expandable and I have no problem with arrow flight. Penetration is awesome and I recommend them highly.

Another head I suggest is a cut on impact. It is the Steel Force 100 grain or in your case 125. For me they fly exactly like my field points out to 30 yards. Beyonds that I have no clue because I try to keep my shots within 30 yards and never shoot any farther.

Good luck!!

Darin

I hear muzzy is one of the best but I have never shot them. Maybe when I run out of what I have I will try a pack.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I hear muzzy is one of the best but I have never shot them. Maybe when I run out of what I have I will try a pack.


They play hell on a squirrel

I use spitfire expandable 100s now though, theyll kill em (deer and other critters) dead too


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*learn your groups*

I have the same issue and like other replies I keep my hunting shots to within 30 yards. as a matter of fact most of my deer are taken at 15 yards or less (Florida is thick ), but i do like to play at the range and shoot with feild points at ranges out to 60 yds. 
the real question is even though the broadhead shoots differently is weather or not the group is consistant. if it is then no amount of tuning will get rid of the varience. better to just learn were your group moves with the different tips and adjust to the season which for me is 3 inches to the right at 25 yards so come hunting season I merly resight feild points to shoot 3 inches to the left then when shooting a fresh arrow with broadheads I am dead on.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

My shots are landing about 4 inches right at 20 yards. Grouping well, The arrows are touching one another. I'm gonna move my rest first, I think this is gonna fix it. I never take shots in the field over 30 yards, If I can hit bullseye at 20 I'll be fine. As long as I can nail down my windage problem elevation will come with practice.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK here is one or two small tricks,,, line your veins up with your broad heads, you do this by screwing in the broad head and heating the insert then twisting the head till it lines up with the veins. Or going to 100 grain heads helps and yea I been out there and hunted them big never make a friggen noise elk with a bow and yall have some funny laws about huntn or had some.

Now when I was shooting my bows I usally started off paper tuning bear shafts till I had nothing but a round hole but then again I was shooing 2212 X-7s that weighed 212 grains with 1 3/4" slight off set veins. How do ya think I got my screen name,, anybody need a few thousand dollars worth of 3-D equipment


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I heated up my inserts, lined up my arrow veins made some small pin and rest adjusments.
Now my Broadheads shoot shoot well.
Thank you all.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

How do the 2 blade stinger broadheads fly compared to say thunderheads, or like grim Reaper?

Tiny


----------

